# Nibe Fighter 360p



## nick49 (25 Oct 2010)

Hi guys,

Its my first post here and I'm hoping someone can help, i've just moved into a new build house with a Nibe Fighter 360p boiler installed. does anyone have any experience of these?? i understand the basics of it in that there are 3 settings 
summer: only gives hot water
Autumn/Spring: which gives heating and hot water
Winter: i think is the same as above but believe it uses the immersion to heat water.
i've had it set on summer as we havent moved in yet and are just moving things over, but when i go and check it, it seems to have changed to winter! does anyone know why this is? we've used 70 units of electricity in 8 days with just the fridge on and the boiler which seems high to me if thats all thats on. Think this could end being v.expensive 

any help on this would be really appreciated

Thanks

Nick


----------



## PaddyBloggit (25 Oct 2010)

Found this:

[broken link removed]

and this:

[broken link removed]

These should answer all your questions.

(google is yer man!)


----------



## Bluebells (26 Oct 2010)

I have the same problem - eating electricity no matter what setting its on. I know its designed to be left on all the time, but I just switch it off during the day in the winter.


----------

